# F**k Europe!



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Okay so the French(very short memories) & German's have got their heads up each others arses.Lets fuck europe and throw our lot in with America.At least(almost) speak the same language!
Down with Eu fuck the Euro!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Okay so the French(very short memories) & German's have got their heads up each others arses.Lets fuck europe and throw our lot in with America.At least(almost) speak the same language!
> Down with Eu fuck the Euro!


i love irony


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess you vote for conservatives!! ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

So, I guess you'll be selling your GERMAN car and replacing it with a Rover 25? ???


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DNo but only because of the Hungary connection!!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I guess you vote for conservatives!! Â ;D


The tories aren't anti-Europe, they just don't want to jump into bed with them. Not wanting to relinquish control of the economy (ie get rid of the pound) is slightly different to not wanting to be part of the European Union.

Having said that, I can't really see any benefits of being in the EU. Just more bureaucracy. What they FU*K do all those MEPs do every day?!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My dog is Hungarian

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/disco ... l/p855.htm

Cute isn't she.

sorry :'( back to the raving ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My dog is Hungarian
> 
> http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/disco ... l/p855.htm
> 
> ...


I thought it was going to be a Vizla. Can you mop your kitchen floor with the Puli?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Of course we can, what a stupid question :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Looks like those anti-static cleaner mops you can get in Halfords 

This is what my parents have:
http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/disco ... y/u922.htm


----------

